# Horse jumps ditches/water



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Learn how to jump?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't tolerate jumping over ditches/creeks on the trail.
I've had instances where I was slammed into a tree, and Lucky about ran right into one after landing on the other side of the creek.
If they want to jump, we'll go back and forth over it until get figure out that walking is just as fine and isn't going to hurt them any.
I can jump just fine, and I'm sure the horse as well, but that doesn't mean that it's safe to do in the middle of the woods. Especially when you're not on a wide/well-used trail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lizzy12312 (Feb 21, 2012)

is it that he is scared of them ?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Descend and ascend the ditch on an angle.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Iseul said:


> I don't tolerate jumping over ditches/creeks on the trail.


Not even on command? I can understand not tolerating a horse that will jump when you just ask for a walk across the ditch.

But to say that jumping out on the trail is never acceptable or always dangerous is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

A well mannered trail horse should walk through creeks and ditches when asked, and only jump when asked. 

I suspect anyone who thinks otherwise doesn't have a whole lot of experience riding outside a ring.

Usually a horse that jumps rather the walks through is afraid of the footing, and you don't want to punish for that. The easiest way to break the habit is to have someone on an experienced horse lead through the creek crossing or ditch, and to go very slowly, stopping and waiting after each step. The horse in front prevents your horse from jumping, and after each step, pause and praise. This takes time and patience, and again, you don't want to punish, because that will make the horse more fearful. I like to make the horse stand in the middle of the creek for a little while and praise and pet until they figure out the water or footing won't hurt them. 

In really extreme cases, I've ponied a really difficult horse from an experienced trail horse until they learn to walk through calmly and easily.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't realize we were talking about something on command. So no, if I want the horse to jump it, we'll jump it. If I want to walk (or even canter, for whatever reason), we'll do that.

I never said that it is always dangerous, I said that it's especially dangerous when you're not on a very wide or well-ridden trail that you have to actually navigate instead of just plodding along and all of a sudden jumping,

Cueing something is very different than the horse deciding to do what it wants, which is what I was talking about. I know I want a trail horse to automatically walk over crossings, because I'm sure I'll want to toss a friend on them and trust that they won't come flying off into a creek because my horse felt like jumping instead of walking. I want jumping to be something I need to ask/cue for, not the walking that I want to be common thought.

ETA-Maura, while I agree with everything else, I don't agree that the horse in front stops the horse jumping. I've seen a horse that was sold last year pretty much jump on top of, right beside, etc the horse in front. The horse was fine with a confident rider and would walk through anything, but he jumped everytime he had a rider that wasn't 100% sure he wasn't going to launch himself over crossing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

OK, I misunderstood you.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Goneriding has it. If they are wanting to jump it, instead of crossing the ditch, enter at an angle and have them walk with/in the ditch for a few steps.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think he is afraid, he doesn't like to cross water.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Then I would work on getting him used to crossing water by having him step into things like puddles. Things on flat ground. Start with having him put in just one foot, then let him move away and reward . then back to put in a foot , and work your way up until he will step through and eventually stand IN the water.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Puddles are funny. My younger horse has mastered crossing wide streams, but Still doesnt like stepping into puddles in the driveway.
If fear is the issue, it is always a good idea to get him to 'follow' an experienced horse across the water. Once he can do that confidently, then you can move on to crossing alone.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Sometimes, the best way I've seen is for someone to do is get off, grab the reins, and drag the horse through the water until they walk through it without freaking out. You'll get wet, but in the long run it'll be worth it.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Both of my mares hate the water! 

Dandy has gotten better about it, she will walk across streams when there is absolutely NO OTHER WAY to get around it. Puddles she will still side step even if there are only a couple inches of dry ground. I think her problem is, is she can't see how deep it is. Plus there is mud in the water, so it's a little unstable.

The way I got her to start crossing creeks is one:


Have an experienced horse cross in front of her.
Start bending her head from left, to right, left, right. Not fast or hard, but while her head is bent to the left or right ask her to move forward. That way, she can't get collected up to jump over it! Not saying this is the way to do it, it's just what worked for Dandy!
Sasha doesn't like to step in puddles or water. I'm not sure why because she LOVES water out of a hose or in her water bucket. I can literally spray her in the face with the hose in the summer and she is like "AHHHH!!!" (of course not hard, but with a little pressure). She bites at it and everything. She'll splash and stand in her water bucket. It's funny. She'll walk up to puddles and if I stand in it and splash the water on her she'll swish her nose in the water and play. But she does NOT like to step in them. Probably a fear thing also. I have been working on it over the last few days though and it's been doing well! I got her to first walk across a puddle by putting a little grain in a plastic bucket and letting it float in the middle of the puddle -she had to walk out to the puddle to get the grain. That seem to relax her a bit. Good luck!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess I take for granted that the trails I ride are a freakin' mud-hole for much of the year. The horses just get used to walking through mud and standing water so it doesn't phase them at all. 

I never really appreciated it until I went on a ride in the Big South Fork area of Tennessee a few years ago and many of the other riders were having trouble getting their horses to go through puddles. The horses were hopping over them, or skirting around them - often scraping their riders' legs on trees just to avoid the big, bad puddles.

Our horses just plodded right through like it was no big deal.:lol:

I'd be careful about dismounting at a puddle or ditch-crossing to try to hand-lead your horse, depending on the terrain. I know people who have tried it - the horse spooked at the water and jumped the ditch anyway AND knocked the person down and stepped on them in the process.

Take your time when you get to that obstacle, and be sure you're not the one getting "nervous" about it. That nervousness can travel right down the reins, the horse picks up on it and thinks that this must be a really legitimate thing to worry about. 

Do you have a trail buddy who can ride ahead of you, whose horse will walk calmly through the obstacle? That can be a big help to boost your own horse's confidence.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I have found a couple of things that work. The approaching very deliberately at an angle works, if you have the room. The bending the head also works, It is almost a half halt, but it makes them pay attention to you and not all the boogie monsters coming out of the ground or water. 

I totally disagree with following closely behind another horse, as I too have seen them nearly jump onto of each other. Especially if it is truly fear driven. THen the mindset seems to be every man for themselves.

I did have one I had to train by physically getting off and walking across, but again, this is really pretty dangerous. I ended up taking a lead with me, getting of, clipping it under the chin through the bit, and leading across with enough space between us that he was not going to land on me-plus I was off to the side a little with my arm outstretched.

If it is a steep deep ditch, I will even zig zag my approach sometimes, but this is somewhat to help my old guy who has some hip issues.

Oh-and I have one of those who grew up in Big South Fork, crossing rivers....but a puddle in the driveway! HORRORS! lol


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't even attempt puddles, they will win because they can avoid it if it is too small. I tell my horse to go around it before he chooses to go around it. Pick your battles wisely.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

goneriding said:


> I don't even attempt puddles, they will win because they can avoid it if it is too small. I tell my horse to go around it before he chooses to go around it. Pick your battles wisely.


sometimes......:wink:


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a shallow drainage ditch that crosses my pasture. They want to get to the best grass they cross it. Works like a charm on new ones that are hesitant.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have or rather "had" a horse that did that. Give you my story and you see from there if you can work my solution into your training. I rode this horse, Scotty, when he was a breeding stallion, mostly arena riding & shows for his then owner. I bought this horse after his breeding career was over & he was a gelding. I took him out on a trail ride after he was all sweaty working in the arena. Was a blistering hot day, so I grabbed a beer for the ride. I wasn't paying attention as we ambled down the trail, but I did see a big dip with some water in it, figured he was going to just walk through it, I was chugging the beer, he jumped the big puddle, I had beer up my nose. I found out he didn't want no part of getting his white socks all wet.
Next spring I had one corner of my arena under water when the snow melted, perfect water training spot. I got him walking through the water with weight, seat, legs and rein cues, persistant & correct cues.
Last summer, I took my horse (his son) swimming, my husband rides Scotty (technically his horse) and tries to get him to swim, no dice. He did get him into to his knees but no further. I offered to try to get him to swim but hubby refused & said next year, he will have the skills to make him swim, we'll see. I am pretty sure I could have, but he wants to do it himself.


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if you are wanting your horse to jump and walk on command or not. This is a bit tricky, because you are combining a western and English style together, and expecting your horse to do whatever one you say. I have entered shows where people jump their trail horses, and it's sad to watch because the horse runs up to the jump, stops, the. Steps over it. Though is looks ugly Ina show, the horse is actually soon what it was aught. And vice versa. I've seen jumping horses jump every log on the trail. I trained my mare by walking her over the ditch over and over again. Horses are naturally lazy and will take the easy way out every time. As soon as your horse learns its easier to walk across, you should be fine. To teach her how to jump, I jumped fences and went into 2 point. Leaning forward works just as well if you're Ina western saddle. Eventually the horse should feel that leaning forward and a squeeze of the legs means jump, and leaning back with loose legs means walk. His will take time. Lots of practice and your horse be great!


----------

